# Bobcat release.. w/pics.



## predator_caller (Aug 29, 2006)

My buddy called me up a while back and asked if i could give him a hand. So I commenced to ask what his issue was and he said "just get over here.. please?" So after the chuckling i finaly got the story out of him. come to find out one of his canine sets had connected with a cat. cat season for that area had been over with not too long ago so letting it go was obviously the only choice. In all fairness i know he could've done it by himself but he knew i was handy and wanted to see it done first. lol
I asked him if he had any plywood laying around or something some sort there-of. All he could come up with was a small piece of drywall. i guess that'll have to work.
So i get over there and definately take the camera with me and go deal with the critter. All in all the cat was pretty calm not like the many others that i've delt with. 
Took a few pictures before hand and a few after the release just because. When i did get the trap off its foot i actually held its leg in my hand and checked all its toes and paw for damage. Suddenly i felt its claws detract and knew all was good. so i slowly let it go and he just stayed there peeking under the drywall at me. Apperantly he did'nt know he was free. I took a few then decided to move to the side to get a few more just because i thought it was neat and a great oppertunity.
In the last one he finally figured out he could actually leave so he just trotted off a ways and looked back a few times. no big hurry.
For those that have never had that experience: i will tell you it is something to remember. just to get that close to a cat and let it go knowing it will be just fine. What an awesome day.
Enjoy...

( my favorite one being the second to last one )


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Texas has a lot of snow!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great story, Great pics, Great release!!! Kitty looked a little unhappy in a few of those pics.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Definitely the coolest looking pic's I've seen,, in a long time.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Very cool pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome! Those are truely some great photo's and memories to boot!


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

great pics!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Wonderful pics!!!!!!! Man I love cats!!!


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great story, and by far, some of the most incredible pictures I have ever seen.
What a truly awesome animal.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> Definitely the coolest looking pic's I've seen,, in a long time.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Very nice pics! Them cats are a pain in the ***! Way to many of them around.


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

Outstanding!! Thanks for the pic's


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Very cool pics!


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Now that getting up close and personal with that kitty!!!!! Great pics and post !!!


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing! We have a few running around our property up north and have always thought how cool it would be to have one for a mount. That said, I'm not sure I could pull the trigger on one. I think they are an awesome critter, and not too often seen by man.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Thats one beautiful looking cat!!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Great pictures.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Great pics! These pictures would serve very well to folks that don't really have a clue about traps and trapping. I know a lady that was happy for me about getting a coyote (she said" keep killing them, we have way too many around here!" ) ..until she found out I had trapped it... then all of a sudden she felt sorry for it that it had to "suffer". It's amazing to me how most people are so mis-informed. Anyway, pictures like the ones you just posted could be very informative to the people that don't have a clue about trapping... clearly the cat's foot was fine. Thanks again for posting! 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Awesome 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

